# Mosquito



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Seen one of these pistols today . Would like to get on for cheap shooting.. Anyone have one?


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Yup,

had mine for over a year and love it for plinking. new, it eats Mini Mags without problems, but gags on the cheap stuff. i have weaned mine to bulk ammo, and an occasional FTF/FTL does not affect my target practice.

i just ordered the scope bridge, to see how accurate i can get at long range paper hunting 

if your gun shop is in a negotiating mood, ask for a extra mag. off the shelf they are 35-40 bucks. 

enjoy


John


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

We have had one for a few months and really like it a lot. Great practice gun, it has the feel of a bigger gun. Unlike the wWalther or other 22lr pistols. Some see it being a finicky eater being a down side but I don't. We only have a about 500 rounds through ours so maybe we can wean it to cheaper stuff.

We found the Sig factory mags for the gun at Academy in plactic, and they work just as well. They are only $25 each. So with the one factory mag and 4 others we have 5.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input.. Gonna try to get it in the next few months. Figure it may be a good pistol for my kids to lern with as well. what does yours look like? I seen the lighter brown digital camo at the shop, but seen on their web site the winter camo and really like the looks.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

My Mosquito runs just fine. But as a rule, they are picky about ammo, need to be kept squeaky clean, and benefit greatly from a little internal polishing. They are a boat load of fun to shoot. Take a look at this thread:

Very Long Mosquito Thread


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

roc,
I find the Mosquito to be a figurative, "two edged sword". If you can feed it CCI ammo, then it is a great gun. But more often then not, bulk ammo will be a headache for mosquito shooters. The accuracy is not that great. The ergonmics of the gun does provide a nice feel, mimicking an actual center fire pistol. I think Sig dropped the ball somewhat with this gun, not living up to the quality and reliability of their center fire beauties. If you use CCI ammo, and want a practice semi auto, then the Sig is for you.
MW


----------

